# D-Link DI-514 as wireless adapter?



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I recently got an Xbox 360, and would like to connect to the Internet but it's nowhere near a router for direct Ethernet connection. I don't want to buy a Wireless Adapter for $100, and the connect-through-laptop way works but is really inconvenient, because 1) other people need to use the laptop and 2) its battery life is about 10 minutes (it's over 5 years old) and there're no easy-to-reach outlets. I have an old router (D-Link DI-514) and was wondering if I can flash the firmware or do something else to it that'll allow me to use it as a wireless network adapter. The router's 6 years old so I'm not worrying about warranty or cost or anything.

Thanks.

UPDATE: if it's not compatible with DD-WRT (the DI-514 isn't listed for some reason, so I'm guessing that it's not), is there another firmware that will work with it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, you're out of luck trying to use this device as a wireless bridge.

I've used the ZyXEL P330W as a wireless bridge, works pretty well.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

The point of my project is to not spend any money, since my budget is literally zero. Thanks for the prompt reply, though. I guess I'll be using an extra-long ethernet cable running through the ceiling or under the carpet, then.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are those long cables free? :wink:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have several long (20+ feet) Cat 5e cables lying around; those should do the trick.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's your free option. :grin:


----------

